# i dont think my travel carrier is bing enough



## Katiehogletnewbie

I've bought a travel carrier and have about a 5hr journey to bring Gizmo home. once i've filled it with bedding etc i dont think it'll be big nough for her.

do i need to put food etc in with her? it's going to be during the day so i have no idea if she'll be sleeping through all of it!

Help!


----------



## Lilysmommy

How big is it? Even if you're filling it with bedding, it should be plenty big enough for her since she can just burrow right into all that cozy bedding. You shouldn't need to put food or water in the cage with her - she probably won't eat (and eating could up the chance of being motion sick) and water would probably just spill and get her wet and maybe chilled. She'll most likely sleep through the whole journey, but personally I'd stop every 1-2 hours for a quick break to peek in at her, unless you have someone else driving or riding with you so one of you can check while moving. During the halfway point you could offer her a little water if you want, but don't worry about food until you get her home and settled. Also, you may want to take extra bedding and paper towels in case she potties or does get motion sick and throws up in the carrier.


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie

i dont have the dimensions but because it's curved not square i think it gives her less room. is there a problem for them if it's too big? i think i might want to buy the next sixe up incase. i'm worried about her being in such a small space for 5 hrs....i'm worrying about everything for her! lol


----------



## Nancy

Can you post a link to it, or a picture?


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie

i hope ive done this right http://www.petsathome.com/shop/aladino- ... last-15782

21 x 30 x 23cm.

those are the dimensions


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Personally, I'd say that's fine. I have one of those for Kashi, and I had a 2-3 hour drive from when I was bringing him home. I did have to change his bedding (fleece liner) halfway throughout the trip, though, because he got all carsick and threw up everywhere 

EDIT:

Actually, I think I have the one that's one size larger than that. That does sound too small (the measurements).


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie

ok thats great, i feel much better knowing she needs something bigger. it's so hard to know what size stuff to get her without having her here!

thank you very much


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

No problem ^_^

Usually anything that will fit a rabbit/ferret is the best size  You could also just get a small cat/dog carrier. That would give you plenty of room ^_^


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie

would these measurements be better? 39 x 29 x 25cm


----------



## pink-ster

I would buy a cat carrier. I used one for my guy and it was great.

Although, Even with the first one I feel like you'd be fine. Its just to transport her, she'll probably sleep or hide the whole time. I know my guy did.


----------



## silvercat

IMO, I prefer traveling with a smaller carrier than a larger one. My fear is if in an accident, Annabell would be bounced around more inside a larger carrier.
When I travel short distances she goes inside a carrier similar to this, which dimensions approximate to the first carrier you mentions (guessing about 12"x6"x8")








On long car trips (over 15 min) and especially on highway trips the small carrier, with the door open, then goes inside this carrier. This way she can come out for a little stretch if she needs & then go back in to her smaller cage. This is pretty much exactly what she does too. 








& I second bringing lots of paper towel. I normally use paper towel instead of liners because of frequency of changing & almost always have to change them before the carrier is even buckled in.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Katiehogletnewbie said:


> would these measurements be better? 39 x 29 x 25cm


Yeah that's the one I have for Kashi. I'm going to warn you though, if your hog becomes a bigger hog when he gets older (so like 600-ish grams), you might have a bit of trouble taking him out of the carrier... Po' Boy was a nightmare to take out of the carrier because he'd puff up, and he's like 711 grams so he barely fit through the opening lol!


----------



## Katiehogletnewbie

thank you both for your help.

i'm off to my parents at easter and will use their car carrier. will disinfect it first

thanks again


----------

